# "Leise / Ruhige" Festplatte wird gesucht!



## kRYPTEX (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich besitze derzeit 3 SSD's in meinem Rechner und hab vor über einen Jahr die mechanischen Festplatten eigentlich komplett aus meinem Computer verbannt. Ich bin allerdings doch wieder auf dem Geschmack gekommen mir eine neue mechanische 3,5' Festplatte zu kaufen. Die Festplatte sollte allerdings nicht zu laut sein und nicht stark vibrieren. Spiele und fordernde Programme werden sowieso auf die SSD's gepackt. Die Festplatte sollte 2 TB Speicher haben. Budget spielt keine Rolle. Mein Case ist das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX.

Ich hatte eigentlich diese 3 Festplatten in Aussicht: 

WD Red:
2000GB WD Red WD20EFRX 64MB 3.5'' (8.9cm) SATA

Seagate Barracuda Compute:
2000GB Seagate BarraCuda ST2000DM006 64MB 3.5''

Seagate FireCuda:
2000GB Seagate FireCuda ST2000DX002 64MB 3.5''


Bitte helft mir eine Entscheidung zu treffen, bzw. gibt es noch andere Festplattenalternativen für mich? 

PS: Signatur ist veraltet, auf meinem Steamprofil steht die aktuelle *o*


----------



## AMD-FXler (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo kRYPTEX

Ich hatte die WD NAS Red in meinem PC (jetzt in der NAS)
Die Platte war nicht zu hören.
Im Gegensatz zu der WD Blue.

Ich hatte mal Seagate Barracuda. Wurden beide innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt.
Aber das ist schon ettliche Jahre her. Wahrscheinlich sind die heute auch besser.

Persönlich halte ich mich an WD und da speziell an die Red Serie.


----------



## azzih (17. Januar 2017)

7200er wirst du immer irgendwie hören, alleine wegen den Vibrationen. Ne 5400er wie die WD Red ist natürlich entsprechend deutlich unauffälliger.


----------



## TitaniaWD (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich stimme mit @azzih zu - unter gleichen anderen Umstände - bedeutet  im Prinzip die niedriger Drehzahl - weniger Vibrationen und bessere Laufkultur.
Ich kann über Marken und Modelle nicht sprechen. Aber ich würde persönlich eine 5400RMP HDD auswählen, wenn es um Ruhe und Geräuschlosigkeit geht.

Liebe Grüße
Titania_WD


----------



## DKK007 (17. Januar 2017)

Ich würde zur WD Red raten. Die sind fast nicht zu hören.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Januar 2017)

Man hört jede mechanische Festplatte, gerade wenn du dein System auf Silent ausgelegt hast. 
Mein tip mache es wie ich schon seit Jahren bleib bei ssd's und gut ist. Die Preise sind ja auch relativ human.


----------



## amdahl (17. Januar 2017)

+1 für die WD red mit 2 oder besser gleich 3 TB. Mit die leisesten Festplatten die ich kenne.


----------



## bummi18 (20. Januar 2017)

ich schätze mal das die platte als datengrab herhalten soll. als ich noch ne normale 1TB platte drinn hatte habe ich sie nach 5 min in den standby fahren lassen, somit erübrigt sich das mit der eventuellen lautstärke. immo hab ich nun über 2 TB an SSD platten im rechner , mein datengrab ist in ein externes usb 3.0 gehäuse umgezogen.


----------



## RealMadnex (20. Januar 2017)

Ich habe zwei WD RED hier rumliegen. Die eine ist schon etwas älter und die neuere habe ich vor kurzem erst gekauft. Als die WD RED neu auf den Markt geworfen wurde, war sie sehr leise aber auch langsam, was insbesondere die Zugriffszeit betrifft. Das hat WD mittlerweile geändert. Die neuere WD RED, die ich hier habe, hat eine deutlich bessere Zugriffszeit, ist dadurch aber auch lauter, wenn sie arbeitet. Also ganz so "unhörbar", wenn sie arbeitet, ist sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Januar 2017)

Wenn man eine HDD vom Gehäuse gescheit entkoppelt, spricht auch nicht gegen eine Platte mit 7200rpm. Allerdings spielt für die Zugriffszeit auch der Cache (sollte 64mb sein) eine Rolle. Da es sich um ein mechanisches Speichermedium handelt, gehts net wirklich "silent". Habe selbst eine Toshiba P300 und man hört das Anlaufen und das Abschalten, sobald sie ihre Drehzahl hat, ist Diese mucksmäuschenstill. Im Energiesparplan ist die HDD auch so eingestellt, das sie sich nach 5min. Nichtnutzung abschaltet.
Gruß T.


----------



## roheed (23. Januar 2017)

ich bin auch ein silent freak und habe mit 2x 1TB Seagate SSHD im 3,5" format mein "glück" gefunden. früher hatte ich 2x 512gb WD Blue 2,5" verbaut...die waren aber merklich langsam und nur nen hauch leiser als meine neuen seagate platten. das besondere an den platten ist (neben dem lächerlichen flash anteil der mir egal ist) das sie nur eine platte verbaut haben und vermutlich daher so unglaublich leise sind.


----------

